# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Novo Cubo ...

## PauloOliveira

Boas Amigos ..

Depois de algum tempo ligado aos Doces mas sempre com vontade de experimentar um salgado, venho desta forma apresentar aos meus amigos a minha tentativa de salgado ... com o aquário dos discus estável e sobre rodas, depois de muito ler no forum e falar com amigos, decidi começar a minha experiência nos salgados com um cubo que aqui tinha em casa de um casalito de discus ...
Assim sendo nao irei ter sump(eu sei que ficava melhor e me iria ajudar bastante em muita coisa) mas nao queria mesmo furar o cubo , assim vou iniciar esta aventura sem sump mas com muita vontade ..  :Wink:   :Wink:  
a Intenção do aquário é manter alguns moles e uns ocelaris e mais 2 ou 3 "peixitos" pequenos ... 
Assim sendo aqui fica o set up do aquário e o ponto em que está ..

Aquario - Cubo 50x50x50
Escumador - Tunze Doc 9002
Termostato - Ehiem 150W ( está sempre Desligado porque a casa é um forno, e a temperatura nao baixa dos 25 nem a noite ..)
Bomba circulação - Sunsun 3000L/H
Sistema de Roposição DIY 
Iluminação - HQI 14000K - 150W
Rocha Viva - 10 Kg
Substracto - 9Kg de Areia de aragonite
água - Para ciclar foi de um aquário de um Grande amigo, e a próxima TPA será com a mesma água ...

e é assim .. aqui ficam umas fotos sem água e depois com água e com o layout mais ou menos definido, para o pessoal mais experiente dar umas dicas ... 






Boia de nivél que presentemente já está protegida , e está ligada a um temporizador para evitar males maiores ... até agora tem se portado bem ...

Bomba de retorno, da água de reposição que se encontra dentro de um garrafão de 20 Litros da Selda ...  :Wink:   :Wink:  ..


Agora ja com água e com a rocha viva na posição que achei mais engraçada e com buracos para os meninos passarem ...(venham dai umas dicas sff... )







Desculpem a qualidade das ultimas fotos não ser a melhor, mas foi com o telemóvel , mais logo já tiro umas com tudo pronto inclusive reposição e tiro com a máquina ...

Obrigado e fico a aguardar sugestões ...

Abraço ..

----------


## PauloOliveira

Bem como o pessoal nao se contem em coments  :Wink:   :Wink:  ... aqui ficam mais umas fotos... 

Ao que me parece a rocha viva ja está a ganhar alguma cor, e ja apareceram algumas algas, nas pedras ...

Quanto aos parametros ..
PH - 8
KH - 10
Fosfatos - 0
Nitritos - 0
Nitratos - 50 mg/L
Densidade - 1023

o aqua está neste momento com uma semana e um dia ...
aqui ficam as fotos ..






Sistema de Reposição ...


panoramica da sala com o salgadinho ao fundo ...






Abraço ...

----------


## Marco Madeira

Olá Paulo... desde já acho que está muito porreiro! 
Não te preocupes em não ter sump, como dizes é util e esconde a "aparelhagem" mas dá para teres um belo reef sem sump...

De material parece-me tudo bem, nada a apontar, talves acrescentares umas actinicas ou uns leds azuis para dar cor, embora essa HQI de 14K já tenha uma cor engraçada mas sempre poderias arrancar com as actinicas antes da HQI.

O facto de usares água de um aquário já estabilizado vai ajudar ao ciclo mas não faria a troca depois com água do mesmo aquario mas sim com água nova para não interromperes o ciclo do teu aquário.

Em breve vou montar um parecido e assim vou acompanhar este teu post com atenção.

Parabens, o landscape está simples e porreiro com espaço para crescimentos  :SbOk: .

Marco.

----------


## PauloOliveira

Obrigado Marco ...

Por momentos pensei que estaria tão mal tão mal que nem merecia o comentário de ninguém , mas se dizes que está porreiro eu acredito ,até porque eu também gosto bastante de como ficou a disposição da rocha, tenso sempre claro a preocupação de ter a noção que é um áqua relativamente pequeno e teria que conseguir ganhar o maior espaço possível , nunca esquecendo que os peixes também gostam de "interagir" com o layout ...

Quanto á TPA estou a pensar fazer no sábado(não sei se deva ou não) ou seja segunda semana de vida do aquário, e nessa altura penso que irei colocar a equipa de limpeza, uma vez que a rocha já tem algumas algas e o areão também ...
a única coisa que realmente me está a preocupar são os nitratos a 50 , mas penso que será normal no inicio certo ?? 

a Iluminação ando a estudar e penso que irei avançar com uma mini "régua de leds" Cree Xp-e royal blue , estava a pensar em meter 4 ou 6 , ficando 1 independente dos outros para servir de moonlight , e assim poderia iniciar a iluminação 30 min. antes com os leds e só depois acendia a HQI , fazendo o contrario no fim foto período, o que achas ??

Abraço e Obrigado pelo comentário ...

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas,
penso que já devias ter feito trocas de água... eu faria 10 a 20% de trocas de semanais desde a 1 semana. Isso ajuda em muito a baixar amonia, nitrito e nitratos enquanto o aqua cicla. Adiciona um camarão ou comida de peixe ao sistema e deixa lá que ajuda no crescimento de bactérias mas sempre acompanhado de trocas de água.

Sim, depois dessa troca de água podes acrescentar equipa de limpeza mas tens de os manter com alimentação senão morrem.

Sim, a opção de leds penso que seria um bom complemento á HQI de 14K.

Estás a fazer kalk? Se não estás, começa já a dosear kalk na reposição se esse for o sistema que queiras. Se não vais ter muitos SPS, apenas com kalk e suplemtos 1 + 1 + trocas de água safas-te.
Se quiseres um aqua com muitos sps pensa já em algo para o futuro tipo Baling ou um reactor de calcio.
Já pensaste nisso?

----------


## Alvaro Gama

Boas Amigo Paulo

Está a ficar muito fixe, não vejo a hora de começar o meu....

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas Marco , ainda não tenho nenhum plano concreto , mas para já estou a fazer Seachem Fusion 2 , tem me ajudado a subir o KH ...
Assim sendo vou hoje mesmo fazer uma TPA de 10 ou 15 % uma vez que tenho a água já pronta ...
Quanto a Kalk como disse ainda não estou a adicionar nada, a não ser Seachem Fusion 2, porque me disseram que ajudava ..(não se se fiz bem ou mal) , quanto a corai vão ser maioritariamente moles, não querendo com isto dizer que não tenha um duro ou outro, vou equacionar e "estudar" o método de Kalk ..

Em relação a amónia não sei se é do teste ou não tenho amónia , quando chegar a casa vou testar com outro teste, porque ontem meti no vidro o teste de seachem que tinha no outro aquário e indica que não tenho amónia ...

assim sendo faço TPA hoje e no sábado igual 10% ?? e coloco a equipa de limpeza, sem me esquecer de os alimentar, quando as algas acabarem ...

P.s. Obrigado pelas dicas Marco , é que apesar de ler muito aqui no forum a sempre certas coisas que nos escapam ..

Abração ...


Amigo alvaro esse Salgadinho , tem que se começar em breve ...

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Boia de nivél que presentemente já está protegida , e está ligada a um temporizador para evitar males maiores ... até agora tem se portado bem ...


Que tipo de temporizador? Como é que funciona?

(é que o meu sistema de reposição já deu raia...)

----------


## PauloOliveira

boas .. tenho um temporizador digital que me permite intervalos de 5 minutos ...
ou seja mesmo que transborde é pouco , mas não acontece porque no tubo tenho uma torneira que está quase fechada ou seja a água corre lentamente, os 5 minutos que o relógio tá ligado é o suficiente para encher o aqua , e repito este processo 2 vezes ao dia uma de manha as 6:30 da manha que é quando saio de casa, e outra antes de acender a luz ...

o meu ao principio também deu raia , ou melhor não deu raia eu é que fiz com que desse raia , nunca me lembrei que o sensor trabalhava com campo magnético e quando cheguei a bomba de circulação para o pé da bóia de nível , ela nunca desligava , não imaginas o que me deu a volta a cabeça até me lembrar que aquilo poderia trabalhar com magnético, ou seja o Íman da bomba fazia com que a bóia estivesse sempre activada ...  :Wink:   :Wink:  ..

mas o que se passa com o teu sistema ??

Abraço ..

----------


## Marco Madeira

Sim....
podes fazer uma hoje de 10% e outra Sabado de 10%. A seguir colocava a equipa de limpeza...

Se vais ter apenas moles e 1 ou outro duro fazia só kalk, isso chega... caso não gostes das oscilações de PH que o kalk provoca doseia apenas produtos 1 + 1 tipo esse da Seachem. Quando digo 1 + 1 são produtos tipicos que aumentam KH e Calcio.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> mas o que se passa com o teu sistema ??


O meu problema é mais complicado, mas acho que pode estar relacionado com o mesmo.
Tenho um escumador Deltec MCE600 que fica maluco quando acontece a reposição, basicamente baba-se todo e começa a atirar água fora, o que provoca ainda mais reposição, etc etc... é uma bola de neve.

Vou tentar afastar a minha boia das bombas de circulação, de facto nunca tinha pensado no efeito dos imanes...

 :SbOk:

----------


## PauloOliveira

nem eu .. e parti a cabeça para chegar a essa conclusão, visto que não sou nenhum perito nestas coisas , mas por acaso tirei a bóia fora e segurei com a mão para não repor , e ao passar perto do iman da bomba por traz do aqua ouvi a bomba a trabalhar , quando afastei parou e quando voltei trabalhou de novo, e foi assim que descobri ...

mas experimenta afastar a tua pode ser que resulte ... depois diz como correu ..

Abraço ..

----------


## PauloOliveira

> Sim....
> podes fazer uma hoje de 10% e outra Sabado de 10%. A seguir colocava a equipa de limpeza...
> 
> Se vais ter apenas moles e 1 ou outro duro fazia só kalk, isso chega... caso não gostes das oscilações de PH que o kalk provoca doseia apenas produtos 1 + 1 tipo esse da Seachem. Quando digo 1 + 1 são produtos tipicos que aumentam KH e Calcio.


Boas ...
Penso que para começar esses produtos 1+1 sejam a melhor opção, uma vez que ainda estou muito "verdinho" nisto , quando acabar o método 1+1, pode ser que ja esteja preparado para o Kalk ...

Ontem fiz a Tal TPA de 10% e sábado irei fazer Mais uma , no entanto entraram aqui 2 amigos novos, que a minha "Maria" fez questão de mos oferecer... ainda bem que fiz TPA porque estava a meio da TPA e elea aparece-me em casa com estes meninos ... 
Deixo aqui as fotos ...






sei que ainda é cedo, mas não podia dizer que não, sob o risco de ela me começar a "melgar" a cabeça quando quisesse comprar ... ja sabem como é grande o "poder" das "Marias"  :Wink:   :Wink:  ...

Abraço ..

----------


## Marco Madeira

Paulo...

Os produtos 1+1 e a reposição com kalk são coisas diferentes e podem até complementar-se no sistema... uma coisa não invalida ou anula a outra.
Le um pouco sobre o assunto que vais perceber... mas diria que assim como estás e com os corais que queres manter, o sistema 1+1 + TPAs chega.

----------


## PauloOliveira

vou estudar o assunto hoje a ver se entendo o funcionamento das "coisas" ...


Abração, e mais uma vez obrigado  ...

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> mas experimenta afastar a tua pode ser que resulte ... depois diz como correu ..


Já mudei o posicionamento e até agora ainda não aparvalhou.
Vou esperar mais 48 horas até voltar a ligar a reposição automática, assim pelo menos nao tenho piscinas no escritório.  :Whistle:

----------


## PauloOliveira

heheh ... pode ser que seja mesmo disso ... a Ver vamos ..

Abração ..

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas ...

Com 3 semanas de vida venho aqui postar algumas actualizações ...

Novas entradas - 2 Nassarios , 2 cerites , e uma palythoa
cheguei também a bela conclusão que a lâmpada da minha HQI está morta, notei que de dia para dia mesmo só com 3/4 horas de luz estava cada vez mais branca, agora ta mesmo branca ou seja nem realça as cores dos corais, apesar de ser 14000k , o espectro que manda parece uma 10000k , agora para desenrascar até comprar uma nova estou com uma calha de 3x24 ...
vou deixar aqui umas fotos para verem o que falo da HQI ...

foto da palythoa com a HQI de 14000k


foto com a calha com - Lampada blue coral , fuji purple, e coral grow


mesmo no próprio aquário noto tudo muito branco com a HQI ... ver se para a semana perco a cabeça e compro uma BLV de 14000 K , já li no forum que são boas e azulinhas  :Wink:   :Wink:  é verdade ??

mais um actinodisco que entrou com as palythoas ...



o  amigo ermita e o resto da tropa já andam a começar as limpeza .. demorou mas hoje ja andavam todos interessados nas algas ...


Abraços ...

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Paulo...
Que idade tinha a lampada HQI ?

----------


## PauloOliveira

Pois essa é uma boa pergunta porque eu nao sei comprei a hqi e a calha usado por isso nao sei a idade, a unica coisa que sei e que vi na caixa e que diz escrito pelo antigo dono, trbalhou de janeiro a setembro de 2009. Hehehe poe isso deduzi que estava morta ... Mas isso eu ja esperava uma hqi e uma calha de 3x24w com 6 lampadas por 30 euros nao podia pedir muito ...
Agora vou investir numa lampada nova e num balastro electronico, o que achas marco ??

----------


## Alvaro Gama

Boas Paulo,

pela diferença das fotos, acho que é melhor comprares outra lampada, pois essa já deve estár queimada....

Queremos ver é esse cubo com peixinhos!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Só uma sugestão Paulo,

Para além das BLV, também tens as CoralVue Reeflux 12000K e as Radium 20000K.

Eu pessoalmente gosto mais das Radium, mas há muita gente no fórum a usar as Reeflux. 

Foi só para aumentar a confusão na tua mente, porque com qualquer uma das 3 marcas vais bem servido... eheh  :Big Grin:  Desculpa lá!

----------


## PauloOliveira

Obrigado amigo alvaro ... Peixinhos daqui a 3 semanas ..  :Wink: 

Amigo Ricardo, agora é que "deste cabo do cabo da Bengala"  :Wink:   :Wink:  ... 
ja nao bastava a confusão que ia na minha cabeça entre a BLV ou não agora fiquei pior .. não serão 20000K demais ?? 
a unica ideia de ir para a BLV de 14000K é porque conheço uma loja fisica onde as vende e sempre poderia experimentar antes de comprar, se "indrominasse" bem o sr. da loja ...

Agora da la uma ajudinha Ricardo ..
BLV 14000k
Coralvue 12000K
Radium 20000K

Tendo em atenção que nao quero adicionar mais iluminação nenhuma...


Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Agora da la uma ajudinha Ricardo ..
> BLV 14000k
> Coralvue 12000K
> Radium 20000K
> 
> Tendo em atenção que nao quero adicionar mais iluminação nenhuma...


Gostos são gostos... em tempos utilizei HQI no meu aquário, exclusivamente HQI e aí a escolha foi para as Radium 20000K. Não é tão azul como imaginava que seria, e salienta bem as cores dos corais.

As BLV e a coralvue são muito parecidas, ficaria indeciso entre a melhor destas duas. Talvez fosse para a Coralvue, não sei, depende do preço.

Qualquer uma das 3, acho que vais bem servido. 
Não conheces ninguém que tenha essas lâmpadas? Ajuda ver ao vivo, para escolheres a que mais gostas, o teu "olho" conta muito.

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas ...
Não, não conheço ninguém que tenha , mas vou tentar investigar melhor, realmente é como dizes o olho conta muito ,e a ver ao vivo é sempre diferente , quanto a preços penso que devem ser praticamente os mesmos mais 10 menos 10 , não é por ai , o que interessa é ficar mesmo como gosto, se não la irei ter que adicionar mais uns leds azuis, estava a tentar fugir a isso mas se tiver que ser, será ..

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Paulo...
Tive BLV em tempos com excelentes resultados, mas já ouvi falar muito bem das Radium. Se quiseres um aquario a puxar um pouco mais para o azul vai para as Radium. As BLV tens de completar com actinicas.

----------


## PauloOliveira

Ok amigo Marco ... 
Hoje em conversa com um amigo ele disse-me exactamente isso , que as BLV eram boas mas muito luminosas e com um azul não muito profundo , se quisesse mesmo só utilizar a HQI para ir para as radium, que tinham boa luminosidade e o azul era muito bom ...
a única coisa que doi é o preço das radium  :Wink:  ... quase que dá para umas BLV e mais as 2 actinicas.. mas o que interessa é a cor e como disse atrás que fique como eu quero ...
só uma questão as radium de 20000K não têm um PAR muito baixo ??

Abração ..

----------


## Marco Madeira

não... nem por isso. Até porque não é só o Par que interessa mas sim também o Pur e a Temperatura de cor em Kelvins. Tudo isso irá influenciar as cores dos corais...

O que se dizia das lampadas de 20.000K é que perdem a sua temperatura de cor e intensidade PAR rápidamente, amarelando também muito em 6 meses comparado com outras lampadas com menos Kelvins. Penso que é nisso que a Radium consegue ter tantos adeptos, já que consegue-se "aguentar" melhor a essa perda de intensidade e perda de cor K.
Mas digo isto sem conhecimento de causa, porque como já disse antes, a minha experiencia foi com BLV.

Ve aqui mais ou menos como era BLV com 2 actinicas no meu antigo 240L

----------


## PauloOliveira

Até me parece bem essa cor .. agora não queria era adicionar actinicas, mas se tiver que ser será ... 
Estou mesmo a "nora" .. tenho de ver se vejo umas imagens ou uns filmes com essas lâmpadas, se bem que não da para ver grande coisa sem ser ao vivo , porque cada máquina é uma máquina bem como cada aquário etc etc ...
tenho 3 na lista ...

Radium - 20000K - a mais cara
BLV - 14000K - se não for muito azul adiciono actinicas,
BLV - 20000k - aqui pelo que li tem menos intensidade luminosa e vai "á vida" mais depressa ...

Sinceramente só vendo é que sei , e pelo que tenho lido, o balastro também conta , se for electrónico ou não, e o meu não é ..

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas ... com 1 Mês de vida ... venho aqui mostrar mais uns Updates ...
ja com a Lãmpada nova Radium 20000K que me parece branca de mais na mesma, mas pode ser por ainda estar a "queimar" ou por ser forte demais para o tamanho do aquario ... mas guerras de lâmpadas a parte, aqui ficam os meus novos amigos , 2 ocellaris que ja cá estão a 1 semana , estão a comer perfeitamente bem e pelo que parece gostam muito de "cá" andar ... e Hoje entrou uma salária, e mais um frag de briaerum ... noto uma diminuição das algas e algumas rochas começam a ganhar um tom rosa ...

mas aqui ficam umas fotos ...



Palythoas ... (noto algum crescimento)
2 semana atrás ...


Hoje..


a diferença de cor que se nota é porque a de hoje foi tirada com a radium e a de a 2 semanas foi tirada com uma calha 3x24 T5 com 2 blue e uma fuji purple ... (ainda mudo para t5)  :Wink:   :Wink: 

O frag novo ...


os meninos novos ...








Uma geral ...



Abraço ..

----------


## PauloOliveira

Bem com tantos comentários, vou deixar aqui mais um update ... este foi um update surpresa, ja que quando cheguei hoje a casa este menino ja se passeava pelo aquário, trazido pelas mãos da minha "maria" e bem aclimatizado, porque quando cheguei ao fim do dia ele ja andava a procura de comer ..  :Wink:  .. aqui fica o update do menino e de mais uns frags que aqui andam, a procura  do melhor lugar para "poisarem" ...

Mini  :Wink:  zebrasoma veliferum





A menina salaria ..


frags ..




e uma geral ...



Abraço ..

----------


## Marco Madeira

Olá Paulo,
belas adições mas depois quando esse menino crescer tens de o mudar de casa, eles ficam granditos para o teu sistema. Belos frags...

Ficaste apenas com a Radium 20K ou tens mais qualquer coisa? De facto parece-me muito branca para 20K, mas pode ser o white balance da câmera.

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas MArco ...

Sim está combinado trocá-lo quando crescer ...
quanto a luz, sim está mesmo muito branca e é mesmo uma radium de 20000K , ao que me parece pode ser do balastro, não ser electrónico uma vez que ela durante o aquecimento fica com uma cor brutal azul profundo, já perto do final dos 5 minutos que indicam ser o tempo de aquecimento, mas depois passado uns 10 minutos ela fica branca, ou seja começa a passar de azul para branco ... penso que poderá ser mesmo do balastro, é que ao que parece já é bastante antigo, é um VS cinzento que parece um tijolo  :Wink:   :Wink:  ... vou ver se alguém me empresta um electrónico para testar a diferença, o que me parece é que a potencia é tanta que a lâmpada acaba por ficar muito branca  ...

Obrigado pelo comentário, estou a ver que no almoço do fragário tenho que te pagar uma "bejeca" és quase o único que comenta o meu tópico  ... :Wink:   :Wink:  ...

----------


## Alvaro Gama

Boas, Paulo

Esse peixe é mesmo um espetaculo....

Quanto aos frags que andam soltos, se eles não se quiserem fixar em nenhum lado já sabes....

 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## PauloOliveira

heheh ... o pior é encontrar alguns deles ... os atinodicos são tramados ..  :Wink: 

Abração ...

----------


## PauloOliveira

Bem para não deixar isto morrer, deixo aqui mais uns updates ...
as Palythoas Cresceram a olhos vistos , e noto algum crescimento também nos duros , quanto a entradas novas entraram umas ricordias e uns actinodiscos (cortesia do amigo Cristóvão Gaspar) ...
Quanto aos peixes vão se mantendo todos bem , o veliferum ja está recuperado da barbatana e cresce e come bem ..  :Wink:   :Wink:  ..

Deixo umas fotos , espero que gostem e comentem ...








Uma Geral ...

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Porque não pões essa montipora mais acima, por exemplo naquela pequena saliência do lado direito?

Está com muito bom aspecto!

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas ...

Obrigado pelo comentário .. realmente ela é para ir para lá para o lado direito ou esquerdo , mas como tinha entrado no dia e disseram-me para a meter primeiro em baixo e só depois ir subindo , é essa a razão de ela estar ali , não sei se é certo ou não ... mas estava a pensar meter do lado direito ou do lado esquerdo , ainda não sei ...

Abraço ..

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas ...
> 
> Obrigado pelo comentário .. realmente ela é para ir para lá para o lado direito ou esquerdo , mas como tinha entrado no dia e disseram-me para a meter primeiro em baixo e só depois ir subindo , é essa a razão de ela estar ali , não sei se é certo ou não ... mas estava a pensar meter do lado direito ou do lado esquerdo , ainda não sei ...
> 
> Abraço ..


 :Olá:  Paulo

Antes de a mudares,estuda bem onde,isto porque quando crescer vai tapar tudo o que esteja abaixo e por perto.Também deves ter em atenção,o que vais colocar ao lado.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## PauloOliveira

Obrigado amigo Jorge ... e já agora tem alguma sugestão de colocação ??  :Wink:  ..

Abraço ..

----------


## Cesar Soares

Eu coloava-a no lado esquerdo, por cima das palitoas. Quando crescer daria um aspecto porreiro...

----------


## PauloOliveira

a minha ideia era mais ou menos onde está a GSP e mudar a GSP para a direita, para onde estava, ou então meter naquele topo á direita, que por baixo não irá ficar nada ...

então acham que já o posso meter para cima ??
se puder logo a noite já ensaio de um lado e de outro e tiro fotos para o pessoal apreciar  :Wink:  ..


Abraço ...

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!


Não achas ser um pouco cedo para colocar tantos vivos e corais duros?

O aquario nem tem 2 meses certo?

cumps

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas .. sim por acaso acho cedo ... mas agora ja me mentalizei que não entra mais nada ... pelo menos até ao fim do próximo mês ... 
como tinha dito o aqua foi iniciado com água de um aquário já maturado e rocha também ...
Mas realmente tenho que ir com mais calma ... Obrigado amigo .. 

Abração Paulooliveira

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Obrigado amigo Jorge ... e já agora tem alguma sugestão de colocação ??  ..
> 
> Abraço ..


 :Olá:  Paulo

Para mim onde está ficava...se encostada à rocha por detrás...isto porque ela se vai agregar à mesma e procurar subir ao encontro das suas necessidades de luz.Assim,acompanhando o seu desenvolvimento,teria a noção do que colocar na periferia.
Esta è apenas a opinião de quem as tem.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas ...
Por acaso estive a experimentar hoje, de um lado e de outro e a minha opiniao e da maria é que onde fica melhor é exactamente onde esta... Por isso vai ficar por ali por enquanto ... 

Obrigado amigo .. 


Abraçao..

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas amigos ....

Vou deixar aqui uns pequenos updates ...
a "coisa" vai andando , tudo calmo e tranquilo ... espero que gostem e comentem ...entrada de 2 corais novos Made in Carlos Mota  :Wink:   :Wink:  ...

Aqui ficam as fotos ...

Axifuga


Identifiquem la este  :Wink:   :Wink:  ..



Umas gerais ..




Abraço ..

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Eu diria Seriatopora Caliendrum Verde florescente, será?

----------


## PauloOliveira

Pelo que investiguei parece ... :-):-)

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Olá Paulo,

essa é a Seriatopora Caliendrum Verde florescente, que eu tinha debaixo de olho, mas que quando lá fui, já lá não estava ...
...são consequências de ter o braço ao peito; trata bem dela.

Abraço

----------


## PauloOliveira

heheh ... Desculpa la amigo César ... Por acaso a que eu tinha debaixo de olho era a que estava ao lado desta , mas aconteceu-me o mesmo que a si , quando la cheguei já não estava lá , por isso veio esta ..  :Wink:  ..
irei fazer o meu melhor para que ela se dê bem ...

abração ..

----------


## Marco_Pereira

boas :Olá: 




> entrada de 2 corais novos Made in Carlos Mota   ...


é uma boa adição a tua já agradável composição e fica sempre como recordaçao dum dia bem passado  :Coradoeolhos: 




> essa é a Seriatopora Caliendrum Verde florescente, que eu tinha debaixo de olho, mas que quando lá fui, já lá não estava ...


pareceu-me ter visto mais do lado esquerdo perto das hystrix mas tambem eu 
já não estava mas melhores condiçoes  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  não percebo porque :Admirado:

----------


## PauloOliveira

sim .. haviam la muitos mais , mas haviam 2 ou 3 que se destacavam pela bonita forma que apresentavam ...

Quanto a questão do dia bem passado podes crer que foi ... 

Abraço ..

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas Paulo
Esse aquário está a ganhar forma e a ficar 5 estrelas.
Se mantiveres o ritmo em breve o aquário dos discos passa para salgado  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
Obrigado pela boa companhia na ida ao almoço.

----------


## PauloOliveira

hehe .. Obrigado amigo Paulo ..

Quanto a historia dos discus , não é fácil, mas podes crer que já faltou mais , não para mudar mas para vender os discus e o aqua e montar um reef maior, mas sempre com aspecto "cubo", vamos ver como corre este , la mais par ao fim do ano, pode ser que tome uma decisão, até ver estou dividido, adoro o salgado mas também adoro os meus discus ...

Abração ..

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas Paulo
Tens razão em gostar de Discus, mas o Reef é a evolução, podes perguntar ao mota e a muitos como ele e eu  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## PauloOliveira

sim sem dúvida que é a evolução ... pode ser que um dia ... para já estou muito verdinho em reef e vou esperar até a coisa amadurecer mais , o meu reef nem 2 meses tem , faz 2 meses dia 23 , por isso ainda é um "recém Nascido", mas com calma isto vai lá ..  :Wink:  ..

Abraço .

----------


## Marco_Pereira

pois é sempre difícil abandonar os discus mas depois dum salgado é difícil olhar pa outra coisa mas no entanto eu ainda nutro um carinho especial por eles

com sorte com os euros que angarias dos discus montas tudo de estalo :yb665:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas Paulo
> Tens razão em gostar de Discus, mas o Reef é a evolução, podes perguntar ao mota e a muitos como ele e eu


Discordo...completamente...

ter um aquário plantado ou com discos, ou mesmo com guppys, é apenas vertentes da aquariofilia, umas talvez mais fáceis que outras, mas nenhuma suplanta-se ás outras...
Minha opinião.

Evolução é algo superior, eu diria porque já se consegue reproduzir discos com grande sucesso, essa vertente está melhor explorada e mais evoluida...
hehe

----------


## Marco_Pereira

> Discordo...completamente...
> 
> ter um aquário plantado ou com discos, ou mesmo com guppys, é apenas vertentes da aquariofilia, umas talvez mais fáceis que outras, mas nenhuma suplanta-se ás outras...
> Minha opinião.
> 
> Evolução é algo superior, eu diria porque já se consegue reproduzir discos com grande sucesso, essa vertente está melhor explorada e mais evoluida...
> hehe


concordo plenamente com o António é pena que os nossos gostos por vezes não acompanhem o espaço existente, tempo livre ou a carteira  :Coradoeolhos: 

e por vezes nos leva a fazer escolhas ou porque não temos mais espaço ou tempo para disponibilizar ou não temos mais fundos para despender   :SbSourire:

----------


## PauloOliveira

Sim é verdade que uma coisa nao anula nem substitui a outra. Mas o problema e o trabalho que dá e a falta de tempo que se vive presentemente. Ate ver tenho tido tempo paraos 2 mas quando nao tiver um deles vai ter que acabar ... Mas como disse sao coisas diferentes e sao vertentes de aquariofilia diferentes. Mas uma nao substitui a outra ...

Presentemente ando apaixonado pelo salgado. Mas continuo a adorar e a despender do tempo necessario para cuidar dos meus meninos discus ...

Abraço

----------


## PauloOliveira

Bem como ja nao digo nada a algum tempo , aqui vão umas fotos do meu salgadinho ...

os meus novos "meninos" zoanthus ...




e Mais umas gerais ...












aqui fica um video dos meninos na hora da paparoca ...

YouTube - &#x202a;video 2011 06 17 23 48 50&#x202c;&rlm;

quanto a medições e acções ...

estou a adicionar 2 ml de fusion 1 e 2 ml de fusion 2 em dias alternados, ou seja um dia 1 outro dia outro ..
Mantenho as TPA de 10Litros todas as sextas feiras, bem como a limpeza dos vidros e do copo do escumador, este ultimo 2 vezes por semana ...

os valores 

Densidade 1024
Ph 8,2
Kh8
CA - 420
MG- 1350
Temp 25 luzes desligadas, 26 no final do fotoperiodo
Fotoperiodo 9 Horas ...


Abraço ..

----------


## Marco_Pereira

boas

boa evolução tanto dos peixes como dos corais quem me dera que o meu inicio tivesse cido assim  :Coradoeolhos: 
e tens jeito pa fotografia  :SbOk:

----------


## PauloOliveira

Obrigado amigo ...
 quanto ai jeito para a fotografia, nem por isso e quase todas são tiradas com o telemóvel ..  :Wink:  ..

Ver se mais para o fim de semana actualizo com umas "peças" novas que aqui tenho, já á uns dias ...

Abraço e obrigado pelo coment ..

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Paulo 
Está a ficar muito bom.
Abraços

----------


## PauloOliveira

Obrigado Amigo ....

tenho aqui umas peças novas a ver se actualizo .. 
agora ando na guerra com as diactomaceas, ao fim de 4/5 horas de luz ligada aparecem no "areão" ... penso que a razão será a água da torneira que uso para reposição que tenha silicatos mas ainda não fiz o teste ...
ja para não falar da axifuga, que começou a "cuspir" uma espécie de fios castanhos e está um bocado fechada, não sei o que se passa com ela , porque a nível de valores está tudo bem , alias como viste os poucos duros que tenho dão-se bem e apresentam crescimento ...

Abraço

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas ..

Como prometido deixo aqui uma actualização do Cubo ..
as algas que tinha falado no areão esta semana têm vindo a diminuir, nao sei porque mas penso que faça parte do processo de maturação ...

aqui ficam mais umas fotos incluindo da nova menina azulinha, "imposição" do meu pequenote,  que já cá está no aquario a cerca de 1 semana e meia ..  :Wink: 











A entrada de hoje ... desculpem o estar fechada mas tinha dado comida e ela apanhou uma artemia ..



Abraço ...

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas ...

Continuando este MONOLOGO aqui vou deixando o registo ...

aqui ficam umas fotos novas das novas entradas e do novo habitante acabado de entrar hoje e já a comer ... ao Contrario do que aconteceu com o Hepatus o Veliferum nem porrada deu a este menino novo ...

Quanto a corais noto muitos crescimentos , os zoantus já se apoderaram da pedra , as palitoas crescem que nem desalmadas, os actinodiscus já todos têm "Filhos" e a montipora também cresce ... assim sendo penso que até agora está tudo a correr bem ...

Mas aqui ficam as fotos ...













Agora o menino novo ...







Abraço e espero que comentem ...

----------


## Marco Madeira

Paulo...
está tudo 5 estrelas e a evoluir bem!
Não é um monologo eu vou espreitando de vez em quando. A ver se passas em Lisboa para ver o meu e trás o Paulo Serrano contigo.

Só uma pequena dica... cuidado com o numero de peixes e tamanho destes para a tua litragem de aqua. Assim que crescerem vais começar a ter chatices... priciplamente o azulinho, de resto está 5 estrelas  :SbOk: ! Enche o Chelmon de comida...

----------


## PauloOliveira

Obrigado Amigo Marco ...

é bom saber que ainda alguém vê o tópico ..  :Wink:   :Wink: 

Quanto ai ir ai a baixo um dia destes faço-te uma visita, pode ser que o serrano também vá  :Wink:  ...

o numero de peixes, para já, parou ... não entra mais nada agora é deixar crescer e depois logo se vê o que sai quando crescerem , ainda tenho a ideia de meter um mandarim , mas penso que vai ficar para um aqua maior  :Wink:   :Wink:  ..

Quanto ao chelmon , entrou e começou logo a comer , e como disse o veliferum não se virou a ele , muito pelo contrario , o chelmon é que o meteu no sitio ..

A ver vamos como correr, por agora tudo tem corrido bem , até a minha luta com os nitratos começa a ser ganha já baixaram de 50 para 25 e presentemente estão a 5...

Abraço

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas ...

Farto de tirar fotos com o Telemóvel , e como a lente Macro da nikon ainda está para vir , tinha aqui uma lente de uma maquina que aqui tinha ainda de rolo, uma lente cannon 28-90 e andei a brincar com ela "encostada" a minha máquina a ver o que resultava ...
Aqui ficam umas fotos para dizerem o que acham ...















Não foi tarefa fácil segurar a máquina e a lente "solta" e ainda disparar, mas acho que o resultado foi porreiro ...

Abraço ..

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas Paulo 
Tu estás a ficar com um aquário muito bom esse chelmon pequenino é muito bonito.
Como o Marco diz tens que controlar a entrada de peixes pois é pequeno o teu aquário.

----------


## Marco_Pereira

boas

esse teu aquário ta sempre a evoluir parabens
quanto aos tang´s é um bom pretexto para o aquario "cresçer"  :Coradoeolhos:  
assim viraste "olha mor tas a ver aquele peixe já não cabe aqui já nao esta a vontade e eu gosto tanto dele num queria livrar dele" e assim o salgado cresçe e ficas na mesma com os discos hehehehe  :yb624:  
outra porreira pa usar é "quanto maior menos trabalho e mais tempo tenho para ti" da sempre pa indrominar

----------


## PauloOliveira

Obrigado pelos Comentários Amigos ...

é verdade Serrano é bem bonito o Chelmon , eu penso que tu o viste sem ser nas fotos e sabes como é engraçado ...
quanto a entradas, parou por aqui , não entra mais peixe nenhum , queria um yellow tang e um mandarim mas ficam para um aquário maior ...

Quanto ao aquário maior amigo marco só daqui a mais um tempo , se calhar para o fim do ano quando mudar de casa em vez de fazer um de agua doce como estava projectado , faço um salgado ... a Ver vamos como correm as coisas ...

Abraço ..

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas amigos ....

Com 3 meses de idade já passados(ainda é um Recém nascido) , deixo-vos aqui umas fotos do estado actual do meu cubito ...
Hoje andei a brincar novamente com a lente da canon analógica encostada ao corpo da nikon a tirar umas fotos, mas houve um update, colei a lente com fita de "pintor" e tirei com o tripé e com o comando sem necessidade de ficar a segurar a lente, e a qualidade das fotos melhorou um bocadito ..  :Wink:  
quanto aos peixes estão todos a comer bem o chelmon já não anda esquisito e já pega que nem louco em artemia e mysis , so ainda não pega em comidas seca, mas pode ser que com o tempo lá vá ..  :Wink: 

A nível de corais noto alguns crescimentos ... mas deixo-me de conversas e vou passar as fotos ...  :Wink:  ..

comecemos com o chelmon ...




e alguns dos outros ...



Continuo com dificuldades em fotografar dignamente o Hepatus ...  :Wink:  ..

Agora a "coralada" ...

Acabadinha de entrar a 2 horas  :Wink:  ..



e alguns dos outros ..

----------


## PauloOliveira

continuação das fotos do post anterior ...

Umas Gerais ...



Espero que gostem e comentem ...

Abraço ..

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Está porreiro o aquário embora eu ache que abusaste nos peixes para o tamanho ...

Que tal se porta o Chelmon? à quanto tempo o tens?

Abraços,

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas ...

Sim Rui .. tenho peixes a mais mas a ideia é até ao fim do ano fazer um Upgrade em tamanho de aquário :Wink:   :Wink:  (provavelmente)...

o chelmon está ca em casa a 2 semanas , nos primeiros 3 dias só bicava na rocha ao fim do 4º dia deu sumiço a uma aiptasia que tinha ali , a partir dai do 4º/5º dia de aquário come perfeitamente bem artemia e mysis embora mysis seja mais lento porque tem dificuldade em comer tudo de uma vez, até tenho esmagado um bocado o mysis para o ajudar ...
a nível de comportamento 5* nunca levou porrada do veliferum, mas deu logo no dia em que entrou heheh,mas tem se dado bem com todos os outros ou seja, até ver tem sido meu "amigo" o chelmon,  ...

Abraço e Obrigado ...

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Paulo 
Esse aquário tem que crescer :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: , pois tens os peixes e os corais a carecer e convém que o aquário também comesse a crescer  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
Está muito bonito e bom esse aquário.
Abraços

----------


## PauloOliveira

Bem como ja nao actualizo a algum tempo hoje la ganhei "vergonha" e tirei umas fotos ...

o aquario tem perto de 8 meses e está como está , tive muitos problemas com algas filamentosas verdes e depois de utilizar um produto alguns dos meus duros foram-se abaixo, neste momento ja tenho algumas cores mas muitos dos duros ainda estão a recuperar, da aplicação do produto a 1 Mes atraz ...

bem mas chega de conversa aqui ficam umas fotos ..

a minha menina nova .. Anemona de tubo ...







Zoanthus



palythoas



euphilia



e umas gerais ... com a montipora que cresce cresce cresce e parece que nunca mais para ... ja a fraguei umas 4 vezes e ela teima sempre em encostar ao vidro rapidamente ...












a acan está "mirrada" porque tinha-lhe andado a mecher para meter a anemona, porque a acan está enormeeee ...


Espero que gostem ...


Abraço ..

----------


## Marco Madeira

Está porreiro Paulo... e os peixes estão grandes já se nota diferença!  :Smile:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Impecável Paulo
Agora é altura para um maior lol

----------


## PauloOliveira

Obrigado amigos .....

Pois é paulo isto está em fase de crescimento ... brevemente vai crescer para o 150x50x60 ..  :Wink:   :Wink:  ... 

Abraço ..

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas amigos ....

Já com o aqua novo a vista venho aqui deixar uma atualização antes de Começar o tópico do Reef Spot , que vai ser o meu menino novo um aqua de 150x70x60(alt) ...

Aqui ficam umas fotos ... Continuo sem conseguir acertar com as fotos, principalmente aos peixes ...


















Vi-me livre das algas e comecei a ter problemas com a anémona, que se estica que nem uma doida para queimar corais, como é o cado do que fez com o coral que está a frente de Acan Vermelha e á própria acan, que também ja levou umas queimadelas nas cabeças de baixo . ..

Espero que gostem ... Abraço ..

----------


## Ivo Seabra

Este teu cubo esta muito bom e foi aqui a ver os teus bixos a comer que eu me converti!!! lol

Abraços e que corra tudo bem com o teu novo projecto amigo.

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Paulo 
Está cada vez melhor, vais no bom caminho.

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas amigos ... 

Com o novo tanque a avançar lentamente, entrou uma peça nova aqui no cubito .. Aqui fica a foto ...




Abraço

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Olá Paulo,

Parabéns pelo aquário, pois na minha opinião está muito bom, para um cubo.

Deixa no entanto que, talvez com algum atraso, faça dois pequenos comentários:

Aquilo a que chamas anémona, *parece-me*, pela foto,não ser propriamente uma verdadeira anémona, mas sim um Cerianthus (anémona de tubo); se assim fôr, é um animal não fotossintético e portanto tens que o alimentar, pois normalmente a quantidade de comida que se deita num cubo é insuficiente para o manter, daí provavelmente o facto de ele se esticar para tentar arranjar mais alimento. Dá-lhe artémia, ou outra comida à boca, com uma pipeta.

Uma outra observação tem a ver com a foto 9 do teu post 84; aqueles tufos pequeninos que estão por detrás dos zoathus verde/laranja, *parece-me* uma praga de um tipo de clavularia/xenia, que normamente quando aparece no aquário alastra por cima de tudo e mais alguma coisa; pelo sim, pelo não tenta livrar-te deles e sem os raspares, pois se o fizeres só vais fazer com que se espalhem mais; tenta partir a pedra, ou mudar os zoanthus.

Abraço

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas César , obrigado pelos comentarios, realmente a anemona eu dou-lhe comer separadamente dos peixes,ou seja alimento-a com artemia e mysis e é realmente uma anemona de tubo ...

Quanto ao tufo junto dos zoantos verde e laranja é tubipora acho que é tubipora musica ...

Logo a noite tenhoque ver se actualizo com umas fotos gerais ...

Abraço e obrigado ...

----------


## Cesar Silverio

[QUOTE=PauloOliveira;195896]
Quanto ao tufo junto dos zoantos verde e laranja é tubipora acho que é tubipora musica ...

Olá Paulo,
Isso não parece uma Tubipora musica; as tubiporas têm esqueletos (normalmente tubulares, daí o nome) e essas não parecem ter... está atento, pois já vi isso dar cabo de muitos aquários.
Abraço

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Boa continuação, ando a seguir este topico e cada vez é mais interessante

----------


## PauloOliveira

http://i762.photobucket.com/albums/x...7-11013906.jpg

Vez aqui em pequeninas , dá para notar os esqueletos la em baixo ... São as mesmas , têm esqueletos tubulares por baixo ....

Obrigado Paulo ... Ver se atualizo com umas fotos ...

Abraço --

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> http://i762.photobucket.com/albums/x...7-11013906.jpg
> 
> Vez aqui em pequeninas , dá para notar os esqueletos la em baixo ... São as mesmas , têm esqueletos tubulares por baixo ....
> 
> Obrigado Paulo ... Ver se atualizo com umas fotos ...
> 
> Abraço --


OK Paulo, se são das mesmas peço desculpa; a intenção era boa.

Abraço e boa sorte para esse e para o outro.

----------


## PauloOliveira

Nao tens qe pedir desculpa amigo ... É sempre bom avisar ... Por acaso tinha a certza que eram tubiporas, porque foram fragadas de uma grande numa loja ...

Abração e mais uma vez obrigado amigo ...

----------

